# Card reader connection error !

## castra

Hi

Was trying to move some picture from my SD card with the help of my good old card reader but

for some odd reason it wouldn't cooperate. Tryed to mount it as user and root but it ended up with same NO GO.

Dmesg gave me this and I never seen this one before:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
> 
> hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
> 
> usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
> ...

 

Anyone have any idea what this means ?

Thanks

PS

Card reader is added in udev rules and it has been working all this time until tonight.

Name of device is Lexar multicard reader

----------

## castra

Tested card reader on windows 2000 and it works just fine.

Still need help folks

----------

## AdmiralNemo

I too am having this same issue.  We would really appreciate any input anyone may have on this subject.

----------

## AdmiralNemo

I have discovered that disabling EHCI support corrects this problem.  Is there some way to force a certain device to use OHCI?  I need EHCI for other devices, such as my flash drive, but this card reader apparently can't have it.

----------

## doggizback

 *AdmiralNemo wrote:*   

> I have discovered that disabling EHCI support corrects this problem.  

 

whereabouts? just unticking the relevant box in the kernel .config?

i see heaps of posts about this, none with a definitive answer. surprised the thing hasnt been logged as a bug (bound to be, id think?)

----------

## doggizback

hrm...thats what im trying at any rate. disabling EHCI support in the kernel. bugger all, this was working fine before i went through the whole mess of upgrading from GCC 3.3 to GCC 4.1 and as a result having to upgrade/rebuild my kernel. 

so here i sit at 4AM, still hungover from last night, waiting on a kernel compile.

edit ARGH...no such luck

Linux gentoob0x 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

might try getting on later kernel revision and recompiling, though that's going to be a pain. this stinks, just bought my new Cowon A2 - cant use it. have a 300GB USB drive, cant use it. 

such is life. im sure itll all get sorted out eventually

----------

## AdmiralNemo

So far as I can tell, my particular problem is that my card reader, while it is a USB 2.0 device, is not compliant with the EHCI standards.  By compiling EHCI support as a module and rmmoding it when I want to use my card reader and modprobing it when I am finished, while is an extremely dirty workaround, but seems to work fine for me.

I don't know if this is your issue or not, but you might give it a try.  Let me know your results and we can try to get you working.

By the way, I have this problem and I don't even use GCC 4.1.

----------

## doggizback

yeah, no, i definitely dont think GCC 4.1 is even an issue - is my bad habit of rambling for even bringing it up. 

mine isn't specifically with a card reader of course, but the forums seem to be littered with people having similar issues on recent gentoo kernel sources. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498174.html is one of many examples

Mine fails with UHCI as well, so, im going the route of getting on a newer kernel. Need to do that now actually, slack off from work a bit. I keep forgetting. 

If I have any luck I'll post back. Have gotten in the habit of assuming every problem i encounter will be fixed with the next emerge --sync and emerge -u world

tail -n 10000 /var/log/messages |grep -i -9 -A 5 -B 5 uhci

```

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 11 to 2

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000bc00

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: device not accepting address 4, error -110

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usb 1-2: device not accepting address 5, error -110

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usbcore: registered new driver libusual

Dec  7 04:59:22 gentoob0x usbcore: registered new driver ati_remote

```

and naturally, as we'd expect

```

gentoob0x htdocs # ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb2  /dev/sdc

```

sdc is simply the SATA raid controller on the mobo. 

```

gentoob0x htdocs # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3             149G   56G   93G  38% /

udev                  503M  332K  503M   1% /dev

/dev/sda1              38M   27M  9.6M  74% /boot

/dev/sdb1              96G   29G   67G  30% /music

/dev/sdb2             185G   87G   99G  47% /video

none                  503M     0  503M   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## doggizback

har! this is comforting!

from dispatch-conf

```

-# skip accessing removable ide devices, cause the ide drivers are horrible broken

-BUS=="ide", SYSFS{removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

-BUS=="ide", SYSFS{../removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

-

>> (1 of 1) -- /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge:

```

the ide drivers being "horrible" broken doesnt inspire heaps of confidence.

----------

## doggizback

Got it working. 

Did I change anything? No, not on the system itself. 

Someone in another thread said something that sparked something in my brain. I couldn't even begin to give details of what it made me remember, and even if I could my technical inabilities would so badly skew it...

In short - I remember somewhere, either in a forum post or a build message, it mentioned that having a USB drive plugged in during boot could "cause issues". Like I said, totally vague recollection of it. 

I yank the drive out, reboot, then wait all the way until startxfce4 finishes its job...plug the drive in, no issues. 

I took EHCI support out whilst trying to figure this out, might put it back in (wont it  run at 1.1 speeds using UHCI?). Am a VIA chipset though, and have heard through the grapevine that VIA prefers UHCI anyways. 

But so yeah, at least at this point that *seems* to be all it was. Maybe that's indicative of a more general problem, and something that needs to be fixed that I'm unaware of, but for me personally everything is working  :Smile: 

Moral of this story: unmount and unplug my USB drive before a reboot. 

Hopefully someone else stumbles onto this, and has it work for them. Time to go to the pub.

----------

